# Is Loofah Safe?



## Pearl the bunny (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi, it’s me @pearlthe.bunny (Instagram). I just wanted to ask if it safe to buy loofahs with treats on them? I have a follower who creates treats for bunnies on loofahs and just wanted to know if it’s safe before I purchase it! Thank you


----------

